# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Crypt striolata from Bro illumbomb

## ct13

Thanks Bro illumbomb for the below crypt:

----------


## illumbomb

the crypt pages stated that "it is nearly impossible to grow this very nice plant in an aquarium. Even in emersed culture this one is not easy to grow for a long time. " so good luck to you.

----------


## ct13

> the crypt pages stated that "it is nearly impossible to grow this very nice plant in an aquarium. Even in emersed culture this one is not easy to grow for a long time. " so good luck to you.


Noted with Thanks, will monitor them closely......

----------


## bossteck

After you propagate the little fella, you can put the plantlets up for exchange with prawn cracker also.  :Razz:  

Do update us with regular photos.

----------


## ct13

> After you propagate the little fella, you can put the plantlets up for exchange with prawn cracker also.  
> 
> Do update us with regular photos.


LOLS, pressure now as not easy to keep submersed.  :Opps:

----------


## ct13

The "thingy" open, good or bad sign? Or it say something?

----------


## illumbomb

That is the fruit / seed pod. The seeds inside (yellowish / brownish in colour) can be germinated into small plants. I have not tried germinating them before in submersed conditions in planted tank. You can try and let us know your experience. Good luck.

----------


## ct13

So, I just take the seed and put it into the substrate?

----------


## illumbomb

I guess so (sorry I have no experience in this), but remember the germinated plantlets are very delicate and might be easily killed by say strong currents, disturbance from faunas inside your tank, etc. Select where you place the seeds carefully. They grow quite slowly though, I think they will not reach adult size even after 1 year. Your best bet for their propagation would be via their runners. Have fun.

----------


## ct13

Noted with thanks.

----------


## barmby

Interesting. thanks for posting and sharing the progress.

----------


## ct13

The Seed all gone, and the stalk melted away. no sign of the leave melting up to date. Still green & shinny.

I had total of 4 stalk, placed them in different area. Bright/shade/current/non current etc, to see how they react.

----------


## illumbomb

Any new leaves already? New leaves retained similar colour and markings on the leaves?

----------


## ct13

> Any new leaves already? New leaves retained similar colour and markings on the leaves?


Only the stalk under shade & no current haa a new small leave poping out. cannot see marking yet.

----------


## ct13

So far no malting leaves from the four stalk. This stalk seed pod grow taller now under more light, let see how long it takes to open up like the previous stalk.



The Crypt behind is Hudoroi, the leaves are staying low instead of growing upwards. :Angel:

----------


## ct13

Seed pot opened Yesterday. Most of the yellow seeds gone........


The leaves still nice for this stalk under shade

----------


## illumbomb

Nice, there seemed to be 2 varieties, one with distinct markings on the leaves and the other with more greenish leaves with less distinct markings

----------


## ct13

Was clearing the most of the crypt last night, found the striolata which i bought from illumbomb last year. So happy and wish to dig it out for a photo taking...I damage the plants....zzz 
Below are the pictures under water & above water.. The roots is still under the soil, hope they regrow back..

Bro Illumbomb can confirm it is Striolata?

----------


## ct13

Found it in the bushes,,,



Still clearing off some of the crypt, some are around or more than 30cm long...mine is a 5ft x 21/2ft x 21/2ft tank.

----------


## illumbomb

Hi ct13,

Sorry, I am not able to accurately identify the cryptocoryne species by just looking at the leaves so if you had not tagged the specimens then, you best guess now might be more correct than mine...

----------


## Trail_Mix

Wow, that's amazing, beautiful plant! How is it doing now? Have you considered trying to grow it emersed and compare the growth?

----------

